# Asus G60J



## theo1992 (6. Oktober 2010)

Nabend,

da ich mobil sein muss habe ich mir folgendes Notebook geholt.
Das Asus G60J mit Intel Core i7 CPU, 4GB DDR3 und einer NV GTX 260m.

Das Notebook war nicht meine erste Wahl, habe es aber recht günstig bekommen und da es fast überall noch 1300 Euro kostet dachte ich, mache ich ein gutes Geschäft.

Allerdings wundert mich die "schwache" Leistung der GraKa, z.B. BBC2 oder die Gothic 4 Demo laufen nur sauber auf niedrigen einstellungen, da habe ich mir doch mehr erhofft, da die GTX 260m ja in der Grafikkartenrangliste noch vor der HD 5850 oder GTS 360m liegt.

Das ist meine erste Nvidia Karte und ich habe nur die Standart treiber von der Driver CD, aber neues Physix installiert.
Kann es sein das neue Treiber das verbessern?
Oder kann man einfach nicht mehr von einem Notebook erwarten?

MFG

PS: Ist es normal die die CPU bis knapp 80 Grad hoch geht? Beim Desktop würde da ja was nicht stimmen, kenne mich aber mit Notebooks nicht aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

1. neue Treiber instalieren.
2. Asus Taktet seine Grakas immer runter. Das muss man selber mit dem nvidia tool rückgänig machen.
3. Den energiesparplan hochleistung nehmen. 

Danach geht alles. die 260m liegt auf demniveau einer 9600 aus dem Desktop bereich.


----------



## theo1992 (6. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle antwort, habe gerade auf der Nvidia seite meine treiber auslesen lassen, dem nach zu urteilen ist alles auf dem neuesten Stand.

Was für ein Tool ist das, bzw. wie heisst das?

Unterscheidet sich der energiesparplan Hochleistung von Windows zu dem von Asus (High End oder wie der von Asus heisst).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich mein das tool hier damit kannst du die richtigen werte einstellen und auch noch etwas mehr.

Du meinst high Performance ? Naja nicht wirklich.

Zu den Temperaturen für das gerät sind die normal. Das war einer der kritik punkte an diesen gerät. Auserdem gab es da noch das das asus tool zum takten der cpu nichts wert ist. Falls du das vorhast brauchst du die kostenpflichtige Version von Set Fsb.


----------



## theo1992 (6. Oktober 2010)

Danke, ein tool zum takten der CPU habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden, dachte der i7 taktet je nach bedarf automatisch auf 2,8 GhZ...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja asus wollte da höher raus. Ähnlich wie MSI damals. Aber beite haben es nicht geschaft.

Das tool findest du wenn du mit der rechten maustaste auf dem Aku symbol gehst und dann zu den asus energiesparplänen gehst. Dort auf High perfomance und unten sieht man dann wo man takten kann. Ist aber wie gesagt sinnlos.


----------



## theo1992 (6. Oktober 2010)

also ich habe gerade das Tool gedownloadet und installiert.

Habe jetzt Nvidia Monitor und nTune als Verknüpfung. NTune lässt sich garnicht starten und wenn ich Nvidia Monitor starte kommt ein Bluescreen... irgendeine idee?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja das kommt bei manchen vor. Dann musst du nach der anderen Version suchen wo ich nicht weiß wo die ist oder eben mit Riva tuner Takten. Da musst du aber die werte von GPUz ablesen weil die werte von Riva nicht stimmen. Aber Riva funktioniert immer. 

Aso und bevor welche mit MSI kommen; nein das geht bei mobilen karten wie der 260 nicht. damit kann man in dem bereich nur auslesen nichts ändern.


----------



## theo1992 (7. Oktober 2010)

Das heisst, ich muss die Werte manuell eingeben?
Woher weis ich denn welche Werte richtig sind, ich möchte ja nur die Originalen Einstellungen der GTX 260m.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Oktober 2010)

Du musst mit riva tuner die werte mittels schieberegler ändern. also den regler leicht verschieben und dann via GPU z heraus finden wieweit es sich geändert hat. Zum Takten der 260 findest du hier einiges. Es geht zwar um die Vorgänger version aber die Graka und der rest ist der selbe nur die cpu und das board sind anders.


----------



## theo1992 (7. Oktober 2010)

also ich habe jetzt die neuer Version des Nvidia Tools installiert und damit klappt es auch.
Habe nun von 500/799/1250 auf 550/950/1375 geändert und kurzin der Gothic 4 Demo getestet.

Laufen tut es, jedoch Frames mäßig kein unterschied zu vorher.


----------

